#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  آنلاک کردن پارتيشن هاي قفل شده بوسيله بيت لاکر ويندوز بوسيله نرم افزار BitLocker Drives Unlocker

## Service Manual

سلام

سازنده ادعا کرده که اين برنامه قادر هست درايوهاي قفل شده بوسيله ويندوز Seven رو رمز گشايي کنه .

احتياج به نصب NET Framework 3.5 داريد .


Unlock multiple Bitlocker encrypted local drives in just one click.

BitLocker Drives Unlocker is a simple application that is able to unlock multiple Bitlocker encrypted drives with no effort at all. 

It has been developed for Windows 7 and is the first tool of its kind, making it easier for users to unlock more than one locked drives from a simple and easy to use interface. 

Requirements:

· NET Framework 3.5

----------

*1212ali*,*araku2012*,*aramis*,*DeDe*,*masoud_za*,*star irsat*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## houman_2h

> سلام
> 
> سازنده ادعا کرده که اين برنامه قادر هست درايوهاي قفل شده بوسيله ويندوز Seven رو رمز گشايي کنه .
> 
> احتياج به نصب NET Framework 3.5 داريد .
> 
> 
> Unlock multiple Bitlocker encrypted local drives in just one click.
> 
> ...



*************************

ويرايش شد !

اگر دوست داشته باشيد ميتوانيد نرم افزار را همراه با ذکر منبع اينجا آپلود کنيد اما قرار دادن لينک وب سايت براي خريد و فروش ممنوع مي باشد ، حدود دو سال پيش هم به شما در اين مورد تذکر دادم و فکر مي کنم يک هفته هم اخراج شديد ! در صورت تمايل مي توانيد براي بنر تبليغاتي با مدير کل سايت هماهنگ کنيد / در صورت قرار دادن مجدد لينک ، شماره تماس يا نام و نام خانوادگي با شما برخورد خواهد شد / موفق باشيد .

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## Raeed2CB

سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز
دوستان یه لپ تاپ برام آوردن طرف قبلا یکی از درایوهاش با BITLUKER قفل کرده 
حالا ویندوزشو که عوض کردن همون درایو قفل و پسورد قبلی رو که بهش می دیم قبول نمی کنه 
دوستان لطف می کنن راهنمایی فرمایید خیلی ممنون

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## doosti

با سلام اين نرم افزار قفل رو نميشكنه فقط اجازه ميده بتونيد درايوهايي كه پسوردشون يكي هست رو يكجا باز كنيد همين بايد توجه كنيد كه حتما پسورد رو داشته باشيد

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## shadies

نیاز به پسورد دارد-اگر پسورد داشته باشیم با ابزار خود ویندوز  انلاک میشه

----------

